# A little spit and polish



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

It may look like a brick but with a little TLC it could be a palace 8O 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1972-WINNEBAGO-BRAVE-FOR-SPARES-OR-REPAIR_W0QQitemZ130289127304QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Campers_Caravans_Motorhomes?hash=item130289127304&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

:lol: 

There's a similar one in the same condition, down the side of a car dealers yard in Bourne, Lincs, and another at The Rutland Arms, Wilsthorpe, Lincs. 
Perhaps they are becoming popular. :lol: 

Jock.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

What an ugly brute :?

Mind you, it's the sort of thing that would turn heads. And maybe, it's got .. err .. _charm_, in a funny sort of way.

Gerald


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> What an ugly brute :?


Spot on Gerald, its as ugly as sin ukeleft:

Trouble is the Americans have not really improved there designs and they still look like bricks today :wink:


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

there's one of these two roads away and the bloke use's it all the time, only a mother could love it. dennis


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Fatalhud said:


> Trouble is the Americans have not really improved there designs and they still look like bricks today :wink:


 :lol: :lol: I'm sure some would take umbrage over that :wink:



brillopad said:


> only a mother could love it


 :lol: Actually, I'm getting to quite like it :?

Gerald


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

Why have a run of the mill M/H, when you could have something as discreet as that!! Lol!!!!!


----------



## 105023 (Jun 7, 2007)

What on earth made the current owner pay good money for it?! It's as ugly as sin and a thirsty b****er too. It will cost more in parts then buying a decent 2nd hand one. 

Still on the positive side it would make a good shed.

Ginge


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Gingernutter said:


> Still on the positive side it would make a good shed.


Not sure about that. I've got a dodgy old shed in the garden that would make a better motorhome :?

Gerald


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I wonder what he's done with the chickens?


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

From Ebay:"The seller will not accept returns for this item. "
Why am I not surprised!


----------

